# Pickled Jalapenos



## coalroadcabin (Jun 16, 2004)

Does anyone know why all of the recipes for pickled jalapenos only give processing times for pints? I'd like to process them in quarts but can't find any processing time.

the recipe (for 1 pint) is 1 cup vinegar, 1/4 cup water, 1 tsp salt and pickling spice. Pack peppers in jars tightly. Bring brine to a boil, pour boiling brine in jars with the peppers. Process pints in bwb for 10 minutes. 

I am going to vary the recipe by omitting the pickling spice and slicing the peppers instead of canning them whole. 


We normally just keep sliced jalapenos in a gallon jar in the fridge in straight vinegar and just use them as needed but we have way too many peppers to do that this year so I'd love to make them shelf stable by pickling them. Since we use a lot of jalapenos, quart jars make more sense than pints.

Thanks


----------



## judylou (Jun 19, 2009)

The reason there is no approved recipe for doing them in quarts is because the processing time required for quarts makes the peppers soft and mushy. If sliced they would be even more mushy than whole ones. So it is a question of quality, rather than safety.

An unapproved and untested (but probably safe) way to do them in quarts is to use these instructions http://www.uga.edu/nchfp/how/can_06/yellow_pepper_rings.html but sub the sliced jalapenos for the banana rings (keep the amount the same), add Pickle Crisp to the jars to off-set some of the wimpyness that results from the doubled processing time (20 mins.). You can leave out the celery and mustard seed if you wish.

As an alternative for even less wimpy peppers is to do them whole with the added Pickle Crisp and then slice them after opening.

Again, not approved, but the level of vinegar is quite high so IMO probably safe. Hope this helps.


----------



## coalroadcabin (Jun 16, 2004)

thanks!


----------

